# i'm mtn biking daily. i just wear shorts now.



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i've quit digging up my cycling clothing. if i do wear my shorts, i leave out the liner. too hot here lately.

i'm not seeing any downside. regular old t-shirt, some shorts..i just go.

this all started when i realized i do not own enough riding clothing for a daily ride, and i'm temporarily in an apartment and i HATE doing laundry now with the bag of quarters, tiny detergent bottle, lugging it down the sidewalk, etc.

i am tearing my my Kuhl shorts tho.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I still wear lycra and a jersey for longer and harder rides, but for the 'social' rides where the pace is slower or quick morning spins under about 90 minutes, I wear just baggies and whatever I feel like wearing for a shirt. sometimes its a looser fit jersey, sometimes a t-shirt. 

I'm always surprised how comfy my saddle is with no chamois, I don't ever seem to get more than 'mildly' saddle sore.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

I wear a Nike Dri fit shirt and basketball shorts. Right now, I do not see any reason to wear anything different. It works good to me.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatever works! I wear regular shorts once and a while, but I prefer bike shorts (regular mtb shorts, not lycra) because the crotch is not baggy. One time I was wearing regular athletic shorts, got the crotch caught behind the saddle on a drop, and almost endo'd hard, shitting my pants as I nose-manualed out of the transition. 

One good thing about regular shorts and a tshirt is that people will assume you're a noob, then you can blow by them and crush their ego, because a noob beat them handily.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wear the same gear no matter the temperature. Every day.

Zoic Impact liner
Endura 3/4 shorts
Compression tee
Storelli goalkeeper padded jersey
Dri fit tee over top
G-form knee pads

Sure it gets warm but the protection is worth it.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

My uniform is tracksuit trousers (or shorts in hot weather), t-shirt, cycling shoes and hi-viz jacket tied around my waist. I use velcro straps as cycle-clips to keep the tracksuit out of the big chainring. Buff and skullcap in the jacket pockets in case of cold weather.

Aerostich hip-bag (just the right size) containing camera, GPS device, survival kit (tick removers, cash, rain poncho).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't worn bike diapers in a decade or so and I don't miss them even on 5hrs+ rides day after day. 

I find MTB baggies pretty comfortable to ride in so I use them, but you definitely don't need MTB specific gear.


----------



## pdb_nc (Jul 1, 2016)

Not mtb related, but do look into a laundry service. Around here it's under $2 per pound and you get it back washed and folded. It's a huge timesaver, especially if you don't have a washing machine in your apartment.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I wear thin, padded Lycra under my $3 thrift store cargo shorts...works fine.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I like my Lycra for the fit, feel and performance but I don't really need much padding any more.
Rule #5 from the Velominati, Keepers of the Cog 
Velominati ? The Rules

Hated baggies because of the heat, noise and seat snags.

Need a tight fit to hold the boyz as seat Impacts are 'Cough' 
Just couldn't apply Rule #5 here,,,,


----------

